# IS there to be a Mark V R32



## DXN

The new golf may not be to every ones taste but I quite like it.

Is there going to be a R32 version?


----------



## Guest

> The new golf may not be to every ones taste but I quite like it.
> 
> Is there going to be a R32 version?


My understanding is that Christmas 2005 will see the launch of the R36 (with 3.6 V6....hence name)


----------



## shao_khan

yeah - some people have been shown pictures of the R36 and Polo GT (current shape polo with 2l turbo and big wide arches).

The date suggested for the R36 was Xmas 2005.


----------



## ADB

http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/in ... 36%20F.jpg

http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/in ... rasera.jpg


----------



## Neil

ADB said:


> http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/index_fotos/R36%20F.jpg
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/in ... rasera.jpg


Very nice


----------



## DXN

now I'm not so sure I like the new golf!
Thanks for the pics though



ADB said:


> http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/index_fotos/R36%20F.jpg
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/in ... rasera.jpg


----------



## garyc

ADB said:


> http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/index_fotos/R36%20F.jpg
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/buitrictor/in ... rasera.jpg


Neat. Just needs some modern looking rims to set it off. Photoshop?


----------



## coupe-sport

> Just needs some modern looking rims to set it off.


 :?: :?


----------



## jedi-knight83

Sorry guys...but your all mistaken. VW have no plans for a big engine Golf MK5

That is a photochop....and not one of the best in the world either.

nice thought though :roll:


----------



## jgoodman00

Based on the success of the current R32, I cannot believe there wont be an R model golf at some point...


----------



## jedi-knight83

oh im sure there will be an R model but from what i hear.....it wont be petrol powered :wink:


----------



## garyc

jgoodman00 said:


> Based on the success of the current R32, I cannot believe there wont be an R model golf at some point...


Do you know what sort of volumes they have shifted James?


----------



## tspar

I have just bought a V6 4 MO yesterday and i asked in the dealership about the R32 (they had none in) and apparently VW have now stopped production of the R32. This lends credence to earlier posts about the R36. I dont know about you folk but the 4 MO is absolutely awsome (its my first Golf) and apart from the marginly extra BHP you get with the R32 (and street cred i suppose!) why pay the extra few grand? 
Expecting a good backlash from R32 owners here !!!.  
Regards
Tim


----------



## b3ves

tspar said:


> I have just bought a V6 4 MO yesterday and i asked in the dealership about the R32 (they had none in) and apparently VW have now stopped production of the R32. This lends credence to earlier posts about the R36. I dont know about you folk but the 4 MO is absolutely awsome (its my first Golf) and apart from the marginly extra BHP you get with the R32 (and street cred i suppose!) why pay the extra few grand?
> Expecting a good backlash from R32 owners here !!!.
> Regards
> Tim


As long as you're happy, that's all that matters, at least until it comes to resale. The 4 MO with sport suspension got much better reviews than the relative slating it got for soggy handling as standard. All in all, the 4 MO was conceived as an exec express Golf, whereas 'R' stands for Racing.


----------



## tspar

Agree the R32 was built for the race track but the people ive spoken to that have driven one say that whilst an awsome ride, anything over a couple of hours and your not only knackered but have a sore backside and back ache from the race suspention and seats. I for one like having the speed there but the comfort on long journeys will make the 4 Mo a better choice i recon. My wife has a Mini Cooper S and whilst a lovely car suffers from the hard ride. I think the soft leather seats of the 4 Mo might just win her over in the end !!.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## Block

tspar said:


> I have just bought a V6 4 MO yesterday and i asked in the dealership about the R32 (they had none in) and apparently VW have now stopped production of the R32. This lends credence to earlier posts about the R36. I dont know about you folk but the 4 MO is absolutely awsome (its my first Golf) and apart from the marginly extra BHP you get with the R32 (and street cred i suppose!) why pay the extra few grand?
> Expecting a good backlash from R32 owners here !!!.
> Regards
> Tim


 err drive an R32 and everything will become clear :lol:


----------



## tspar

Sounds great. How much did the tuning set you back?
Cheers
Tim


----------



## shao_khan

jedi-knight83 said:


> Sorry guys...but your all mistaken. VW have no plans for a big engine Golf MK5
> 
> That is a photochop....and not one of the best in the world either.
> 
> nice thought though :roll:


Funny, because I was under the impression that VW had already shown off the new big engined Mk5 to a select few.


----------



## Block

tspar said:


> Sounds great. How much did the tuning set you back?
> Cheers
> Tim


 amd chip and exhaust coversion cost Â£900 approx. :wink:


----------



## garyc

Don't know if anyone noticed the upgraded 3.2L to 3.6L VR6 unit that VW announced for the Tourag in this weeks Autocar. That surely will find it's way into the Golf platform at some point? Would be the obvious R32 successor. I don't recall the quoted outputs, but it should surely stop R32 drivers from being harranged by 330D drivers. :wink:


----------



## robr32

Apparently they are bringing a new R32 out according to a popular magazine.


----------



## Iceman

dxn said:


> The new golf may not be to every ones taste but I quite like it.
> Is there going to be a R32 version?


Yes, R32 250 bhp end 2005 and R36 280 bhp 2007.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## b3ves

tspar said:


> I have just bought a V6 4 MO yesterday and i asked in the dealership about the R32 (they had none in) and apparently VW have now stopped production of the R32. This lends credence to earlier posts about the R36. I dont know about you folk but the 4 MO is absolutely awsome (its my first Golf) and apart from the marginly extra BHP you get with the R32 (and street cred i suppose!) why pay the extra few grand?
> Expecting a good backlash from R32 owners here !!!.
> Regards
> Tim


Did they not tell you that the Mark IV R32 was a limited edition? There were only 1500 RHD produced.

As for the driving dynamics compared to the 4 MO, see the motoring mags.


----------



## Iceman

New picture of the VW Golf R32/34/36.
Not any more.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## b3ves

http://www.audiforum.nl/phpBB2/download.php?id=10466

I still prefer the look of the mark IV R32


----------



## markp

well my local VW dealer told me on Saturday that the R36 will coming to the UK - the only question he couldn't answer was when... so he tried to convince me to part ex my 225 TTC for a Mkiv golf gti - which was very nice but I'm not going backwards in terms of performance thank you - so hurry up VW and make that R36 (or an S3 if Audi can be bothered too)...


----------



## Jae

A MarkIV GTi, whats the point? Now, a Mark V GTi, there may be a point. With a little APR tuning, combined with the now superb ride.....


----------

